
Ask HN: Looking for beta testers for marketing software - tixocloud
http://orchestrahq.com
======
fatimafouda
Hey, what exactly does your marketing software do?

~~~
tixocloud
Essentially, allows you to track complete visitor activity, conduct email
marketing campaigns, create forms and store contact information.

You'll also be able to create personalized forms, landing pages, and emails.

